# Annulment Lawyer recommendations ?



## Niceguy2 (Oct 15, 2018)

Hi all,

Newbie here, looking to find a reputable and affordable Annulment lawyer in Philippines, any recommendations?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

In the Philippines that is going to be a hard animal to find. Hopefully you will locate someone that is reputable - eventually.


----------



## Niceguy2 (Oct 15, 2018)

Asian Spirit said:


> In the Philippines that is going to be a hard animal to find. Hopefully you will locate someone that is reputable - eventually.


Any advice on how to find a good Annulment lawyer ? Or do you know one ?


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Kind of roundabout but here goes. A bit of background and what to expect. My Wifes sister is in the process of getting an annulment (which hopefully will be completed sometime early in 2019) so she can be free to marry an American. Be prepared to hang in there for the long haul as this is not a quick process and has the possibility of getting a bit rough. Her case has been ongoing for somewhat over a year now, and there are no hangups or complications to impede progress as her husband has agreed to all terms of the annulment. It is recommended(by my Asawa & her Sister) that you or your intended go to any local Clerk of the Court Office in whatever city you/she is located in and ask for some recommendations as to what local lawyer may fulfill your needs. 

Fred


----------



## boris64 (Dec 13, 2018)

There is a YouTuber "The Philippine Experience" who is going through the process. It sounds like an expensive and time consuming ordeal. PS..I am not a shill for his channel...Good Luck!


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

Horrible process, over two years now, going nowhere, don't recommend.


----------

